# Tempest with Cocinnia Burl



## PatrickR (Aug 5, 2017)

This one I am pleased with.
The burl I got from exoticwo 
Dip finish with KBS Diamond Clear.


----------



## SpecialV4213 (Aug 5, 2017)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes looks good and with a really good finish. Must look into diamond clear as a possible alternative to CA[emoji848]

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2017)

That's beautiful.


----------



## magpens (Aug 5, 2017)

That is one VERY nice pen !!!!!


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 6, 2017)

PatrickR said:


> This one I am pleased with.
> The burl I got from exoticwo
> Dip finish with KBS Diamond Clear.


May I just ask you the steps you take to apply the finish?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Aug 6, 2017)

Beautiful! Love the finish.

Found this: https://www.kbs-coatings.com/DiamondFinish-Clear.html


I am going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice work, that finish does look great! I might give it a try, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you all for the compliments!



DJBPenmaker said:


> PatrickR said:
> 
> 
> > This one I am pleased with.
> ...





Sure. Here is the process I'm using. (If something doesn't seem clear please let me know)
Seal/fill/ level with CA (could be something else, I have used lacquer)
Finish sand up to 1500
Use tapered doll rods to plug the ends (one with a hole to mount it on a screw on the rotisserie)
Dip the blank (slowly to keep from creating bubbles)
Pull the blank out and let it run off, invert the blank and just before the film gets to the bottom turn horizontal and mount on the rotisserie (a PSI 20 rpm)
Spin for 3 hrs +/-
Work the rods loose
Allow to dry overnight.

The pen pictured had no post dip finishing, but it can be leveled and buffed if needed.

KBS is moisture cure, so high humidity is a problem. if it gets above 70* I wait, Above 50* I thin 20:1.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 6, 2017)

TonyL said:


> Beautiful! Love the finish.
> 
> Found this: https://www.kbs-coatings.com/DiamondFinish-Clear.html
> 
> ...





A look through the FAQ and review section will give you quite a bit of info. I had used the product for metal finishing before and noticed that a lot of reviewers were using it for fishing lures, figured it should hold up to pen use. The first successful one I used it on has been used daily for several month and it still looks like new. It only gets harder with time.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Patrick, could you just explain the rotisserie for me. Is it something you've made or bought?
I'm amazed at the finish you achieved straight from the tin so to speak.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 6, 2017)

You are very welcome.
Since a picture is worth a thousand words...



This came from PSI. I had to glue a small screw to it for attachment. Some buy a grill rotisserie and that would be fine if it has a similar RPM. Another member tried one running at 3 RPM with issues, too slow.
Dust nibs can be a problem. Anything you can do to minimize dust will help. I'm doing it in the shop, not ideal. I'm going to try a tack cloth used as a tent.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you for the info, I can see another superb finish coming along on your rotisserie [emoji106]

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OZturner (Aug 7, 2017)

Beautiful Pen Patrick,
Glorious Cocinnia Burl Blank, 
Superbly Turned and Fitted.
The KBS Diamond Clear Finish is Magnificent.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## BCnabe (Aug 7, 2017)

About how thick is the finish after you're done?  

Looks great!


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 7, 2017)

BCnabe said:


> About how thick is the finish after you're done?
> 
> Looks great!





My initial tests were about .003. I have not checked the most recent dips though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Aug 7, 2017)

This is good info. I just spoke to Randy for close to an hour:  (888) 531-4527  |  (219) 263-0073 His extension is 123 and welcomes all questions. Too much detail for me to include in a post, but Randy was unbelievably helpful. I bought a bunch of stuff; I will see how it goes.  Randy did share with me many dos and don't that were intuitive to me. Patrick..thank you for the introduction to this product.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 7, 2017)

You are very welcome!
I have called them before and was very pleased with CS.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 7, 2017)

> Let us know how it goes.


 That is what I believe the IAP is all about.


----------



## Talltim (Aug 7, 2017)

Have you ever tried double dipping after the first coat set to get a super deep look?  Or would that be an overkill?


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 8, 2017)

No I haven't. I've been happy with the look and feel this way. Maybe sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 8, 2017)

This finish is fantastic.  The wait time doesn't appeal to the impatient side of me, but it sure looks like it's worth it.  Beautiful pen, sir.


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2017)

About the rotisserie .....

..... had a quick look on PSI but could not find the motor there.

If you can find it, please post the link. . Thanks

Any other sources that you know of ?


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 9, 2017)

Here it is. They don't call it a rotisserie. I looked at the grill add on type but there was not a lot of savings and RPM is important. 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDRY.html


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you very much, Patrick.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2017)

*Diamond Finish*

My Diamond Finish arrived this morning. The rep recommended thinning the DF by 10% for use on wood (allows it to absorb better, he says). He also discouraged the use of anything other than blowing dust off and/or using a lint-free cloth if wanting to add multiple coats. Anyway, here is what I bought. I will try this w/e. The paint saver is just nitrogen- there are other brand names for it (Bloxygen ??) Thanks again Patrick.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice! I think you will be pleased. This is not a fast process but it is much less labor intensive than a CA finish and nothing will be any smoother.
I have been refining my process.
I moved it to my basement = lower humidity, and LESS dust.
Ive dipped 2 sets at a 25% reduction. Two coats each. They look great, no dust nibs and no bubbles. The paint saver is a must.
FYI - they often do 10-15% off sales.


----------



## jcm71 (Aug 10, 2017)

Patrick,
Where did you get the components for the Tempest?  Beaufort in the UK, or is there a stateside source?  Beautiful pen and finish.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 10, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Patrick,
> Where did you get the components for the Tempest?  Beaufort in the UK, or is there a stateside source?  Beautiful pen and finish.





Signature Pen Supply distributes here in the USA


----------



## jcm71 (Aug 10, 2017)

PatrickR said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick,
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## jdeszell (Sep 7, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> PatrickR said:
> 
> 
> > BURLMAN said:
> ...





I bought this motor on Amazon, it is 18 RPM and made my own:

 CHANCS TYC-50 Synchronous Motor 110V AC 15-18RPM CW/CCW Torque 4W https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012W09VYQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_7kFSzbBCXZE9Z

Works great. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Aces-High (Sep 9, 2017)

If the dip coat is too thick, are you able to sand it down for a perfect fit?


----------



## PatrickR (Sep 9, 2017)

Aces-High said:


> If the dip coat is too thick, are you able to sand it down for a perfect fit?





It can be sanded and buffed. Ive done it a couple times but now I cut it off and redo it if I have issues. Sanding defeats the purpose of dipping for me.


----------

